# My First Setup - La Pavoni Europiccola and Eureka Mignon



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is my coffee corner...



















Mignon was from Bella Barista and La Pav from CFUK's very own Soll.

Motta Jug and Monin Hazelnut syrup for Lattes (wife bribes). Grindstein knock box as the Motta was out of stock at cream supplies.

Just getting the Mignon dialled in and working on my technique (limbering up for Fellini manoeuvres) before upgraditis sets in...

Mjnd you, a Torr tamper would be nice...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet setup...what's wrong with your tamper then...looks like it will work fine to me?

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap14-the-aggrovoni


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Sweet setup...what's wrong with your tamper then...looks like it will work fine to me?
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap14-the-aggrovoni


Aggrovoni - NICE!

Wrong with the tamper? Nothing... but it's not as shiny as this one

I think I should probably *enjoy* some coffee for a while rather than getting a new tamper, but it's fun to want


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the La Pavonis!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

davetucker said:


> Aggrovoni - NICE!
> 
> Wrong with the tamper? Nothing... but it's not as shiny as this one
> 
> I think I should probably *enjoy* some coffee for a while rather than getting a new tamper, but it's fun to want


Pish, I have had my tamper 10 years something very special about my tamper...

This is my tamper. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My tamper is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I master my life. My tamper, without me, is useless. Without my tamper, I am useless. I must use my tamper true. I must tamp straighter than any other who is trying to out tamp me. I must out-tamp him before he out-tamps me. I will... My tamper and myself know that what counts in this espresso is not the grounds we tamp, the noise of our grinder, nor the machine we use. We know that it is the tamp that counts. We will tamp... My tamper is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weakness, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its base and its handle. I will keep my tamper clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. We will.... Before God I swear this creed. My tamper and myself are the defenders of my coffee. We are the masters of our machine. We are the saviors of my grind. So be it, until victory is mine and there is no channeling, but great espresso.

You, you have no loyalty to your tamper


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Pish, I have had my tamper 10 years something very special about my tamper...
> 
> This is my tamper. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My tamper is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I master my life. My tamper, without me, is useless. Without my tamper, I am useless. I must use my tamper true. I must tamp straighter than any other who is trying to out tamp me. I must out-tamp him before he out-tamps me. I will... My tamper and myself know that what counts in this espresso is not the grounds we tamp, the noise of our grinder, nor the machine we use. We know that it is the tamp that counts. We will tamp... My tamper is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weakness, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its base and its handle. I will keep my tamper clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. We will.... Before God I swear this creed. My tamper and myself are the defenders of my coffee. We are the masters of our machine. We are the saviors of my grind. So be it, until victory is mine and there is no channeling, but great espresso.
> 
> You, you have no loyalty to your tamper


Tamper Fidelis


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Pish, I have had my tamper 10 years something very special about my tamper...
> 
> This is my tamper. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My tamper is my best friend.
> 
> You, you have no loyalty to your tamper


Isn't it funny. I have five or six tampers but I stick with my original one most of the time. I have Reg Barber and other top makes but my favourite tamper is my simple original with wooden handle and simple base. There's something very personal. It's not my best tamper but it is my favourite. Especially when I wake in the morning, I can't use another tamper, the day would just not be right.

There's absolutely no logic to it really!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Same setup I wanted, I'm envious! Enjoy


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave I hope you as much pleasure as I did with La Pavoni, altogether a great first set up, enjoy!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lovely looking setup, I'm jealous


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

welshrarebit said:


> Same setup I wanted, I'm envious! Enjoy





marcuswar said:


> Lovely looking setup, I'm jealous


Thanks guys!



Soll said:


> Dave I hope you as much pleasure as I did with La Pavoni, altogether a great first set up, enjoy!


Special thanks to you Soll. It's a great little machine and has been well cared for!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Look excellent. Great set up, love the La Pavoni


----------



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm getting the same grinder so will have the same set up just wondering what sort of results you have been getting for espresso and what setting do you recommend.


----------

